# Disuqe dur HS



## asdp38 (8 Mai 2008)

Bonjour à tous,​ 
Voila mon problème, mon AppleTv fonctionnait bien après moins d'un an de bon et de loyaux service, le disque dur à crahser, évidament, 10 jours après la fin de la garantie, et de plus je n'ai pas de sauvegarde.​ 
Après une lecture plus ou moins long des différents sites concernant les modif possible, j'ai récupérer un dmg 1.0 de moins de 200 mega histoire d'essayer de retomber l'image sur mon nouveau disque dur (même model que l'original)​ 
au démarrage la petite pomme s'affiche, et ensuite le fameu ????.​ 
J'ai bien copié le boot.efi à la racine, et créer les duex partition OSBoot et Media , koi faire ensuite ??​ 
Bref hje dans la m...e. Avez vous un tuto ou des manip à me conseiller.​ 
Pour remettre mon AppleTV en marche.​ 
Merci d'avance ASDP38​


----------



## didier57 (16 Mai 2008)

Salut
Tu habites dans quelle région?
J'ai changé le disque dur d'origine de l'appletv pour le remplacer par un de 160 giga
Je peux peut être te faire une image disque de mon disque mais l'opération prend du temps (environ 2 heures pour créer l'image et autant de temps pour faire l'installation sur le disque dur)
Si ça t'intéresse
@+


----------

